# Need experienced woodworker help



## Stan (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello all,

I’m looking for an experienced woodworker who also has experience with chicken coops. I’m creating various DIY chicken coop plans and looking for a person who could revise them for a donation.
At the moment I have 15 chicken coop plans.
Is anybody interested? Please send me a private message with your expected fee for the revision.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 24, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. You might consider joining the sister site www.backyardchickens.com as they have an entire section devoted to coops and building them. I'm pretty sure if you post something over there you'll get more suggestions and recommendations than you might want. The problem with asking someone for help revising is that without an initial glance at the plans you wish revised, how can someone realistically quote a fee? Sight unseen, the revision might be a 3 hour job or 3 month job... Also, how detailed a revision do you expect/require? A complete plan revision? recommendations? details? drawings? The scope of what you're looking/asking for is kind of unclear. 

Anyway, make yourself at home and browse around. Hope you can get the help you seek.


----------

